# Are you taking medication?



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

The question is are you taking medication for SA (sorry I didn't make that clear).

I've been taking Paxil for years. It's helped me a lot, and I don't see myself trying to go off it, at least in the foreseeable future.

I have a feeling if I tried to wean myself off it my SA would get really bad again.

Sorry about the misspelling of "weaned" in the poll. lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have taken medicine for other things but not SA.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Used to, but i stopped since i feel better when I'm off it.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Never tried. Not really keen on the idea.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried Paxil years ago but it made me lethargic so I stayed on it for less than two weeks.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to stay away from medication for as long as possible.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I finally got put on clozepram and boy has it helped me! Makes me wonder what took the doctor so f$&@?!* long to prescribe me it. 

For a long time I was on Lexapro. And it worked for a time. But my body and brain got use to it. And it was no longer working. My panic attacks increase with intensity and fequency. Which I explained to the doctor and finally he put me on clozepram. And I feel good! I haven't felt this way in a long time.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

PumpkinSeed said:


> I finally got put on clozepram and boy has it helped me! Makes me wonder what took the doctor so f$&@?!* long to prescribe me it.


I'm glad it's working for you, but a reason why he might have been hesitant about it is that benzodiazepines are quite addictive, so have to be used carefully.

Anyways.. I've been on a couple of different medications (6) and none of them have done anything other than side-effects.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I took prozac for a month as a teenager and that's about it. I'm always grumpy but I've never had major depression (well not since I was a teen). So I see no point in going on antidepressants. I'm okay in most day to day situations. I only freak out for job interviews, presentations, speeches, etc. I have beta-blockers for that. And for socializing with strangers I use booze. Have been using booze since age 20.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I've tried that many of them and they are all useless.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been on Anti-depressants for nearly 9 years, they help a little in social situations the problem I have with them is the side effects, especially when you stop taking them.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Paxil 40 mg about 14 years, has helped a lot more so with my OCD than SA.

Propranolol for about 3 months haven't made up my mind about it yet.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been taking Zoloft for quite some time. I take 100 mgs daily. It's helped tremendously but just can't seem to "knock out" the SA completely. I took Xanax for a while. It didn't do much for me. If it weren't for medication, I'd probably be in the funny farm...seriously. :um


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Dane said:


> The question is are you taking medication for SA (sorry I didn't make that clear).
> 
> I've been taking Paxil for years. It's helped me a lot, and I don't see myself trying to go off it, at least in the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Me, too. Well, I've only been on Paxil for nine months, but it's done great things for my SA and GAD. I have no desire to get off it any time soon, I like where I'm at now better than the h*** I was living in before.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yep, i take zoloft, abilify, vyvanse, ativan, and naltrexone.

i would say it helps a little.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm free of meds these days but I was on Mirtazapine aka the coma pill as I could not get up early for nothing after taking it and Citalopram.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

blue the puppy said:


> yep, i take zoloft, abilify, vyvanse, ativan, and naltrexone.
> 
> i would say it helps a little.


Why are you taking abilify? Isn't that an anti-psychotic?


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

all pharma meds r bad for ye period.
alternative medicine is for the win.

sad part is world we live in now pushes away alternative medicine and healing ways because most of them are not much of a profit...

if you can really figure this out you are certain to get better...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Why are you taking abilify? Isn't that an anti-psychotic?


It is sometimes used as an anti-depressant if other anti-depressants haven't worked.
I'm on it, though it's technically not approved for depression in Europe.. makes you wonder.
It's very expensive and hasn't helped me at all.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Milco said:


> It is sometimes used as an anti-depressant if other anti-depressants haven't worked.
> I'm on it, though it's technically not approved for depression in Europe.. makes you wonder.
> It's very expensive and hasn't helped me at all.


But why risk getting tardive dyskinesia when you don't have schizophrenia? There are so many other anti-depressants on the market to choose from.

I know some people who gained 40 or 50 pounds on one anti-depressant but they continue to take it. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> But why risk getting tardive dyskinesia when you don't have schizophrenia? There are so many other anti-depressants on the market to choose from.
> 
> I know some people who gained 40 or 50 pounds on one anti-depressant but they continue to take it. Doesn't make sense to me.


I started out on 5 mg back in August and I was walking around the livingroom restlessly for hours, unable to do anything.
Now I'm on 1 mg, which has stopped giving side effects, but just seemingly does nothing - feel more depressed than when I started if anything.

The problem is I've tried really everything else on the market here. Benzodiazepines aren't used for anxiety/depression due to the dangers of them and none of the normal anti-depressants have had any effect other than side effects.
I did try one where I gained 22 pounds in 2 weeks and stopped those right then, so I won't put up with anything. But I guess even side-effects break the monotony of daily life some :um


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

For the 10 years I've dealt with depression I've been on

Zoloft (I stayed with throughout high school. I stopped taking it because I feel it wasn't helping me) 
Prozac (sleepy all the time)
Wellbutrin + Abilify (made my ears ring like hell)
Paxil (I fainted with this. I hit my eye on the corner of the bathroom sink. It's a good thing I had my glasses on)

And then I got admitted to the psych ward last summer and had my meds have a complete overhaul into a new set which are finally helping me, which are

Remeron 
Trileptal
Neurontin

I used to take Zyprexa with this set but I was sleeping way too much, so my psychiatrist took me off it.

I don't feel ashamed or weak taking medication. It helped lift me out of rock-bottom in conjunction with my therapist I've been working with for a year now. What matters most is being active in fighting against depression and SA in whatever way will help. My relying on medications is just an extra boost. Once I get better, probably in a few years (hopefully), I'd like to slowly be weened off it. In the end, it's about whatever works.

I liked what Craig Ferguson said about this.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Dane said:


> The question is are you taking medication for SA (sorry I didn't make that clear).
> 
> I've been taking Paxil for years. It's helped me a lot, and I don't see myself trying to go off it, at least in the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Yeah prozac 20mg, although it's mostly for depression, for some reason I am more social when I am super happy and feel good, which is prozac taking away my depression right. Anyway, it is also for anxiety disorders and panic disorder, OCD like thoughts, so I like prozac most of all. It helps me so much, with my SA and OCD and Depression. I love it when I am happy and energetic and can have so much energy and be in a good mood and talk to people.

I tried zoloft 50mg recently for 2 months, made me fat and depressed, suicidal and homicidal and made me have selective mutism again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Supposed to be taking Paxil, but haven't taken it in weeks. My psychiatrist didn't tell me what was going on very often so I couldn't tell you if it was intended for my anxiety or my depression. Don't think it helped at all with anything and I'm enjoying not having the side effects. Going to be finding a new psychiatrist because of problems with my current one, so probably not bothering going back on it until I see what the new one says.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I am. Currently Seroxat and Seroquel.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish. I imagine that when I see a psychiatrist and finally get prescribed medication, I'll probably end up taking Zoloft. That seems to be the most fitting for my problems, and it's one of the more tolerable SSRIs.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes I am taking medication but no, not for SA.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No, but I'd like to have some stuff to knock me out and to be on Adderall again.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm too self conscious to even go to the doctor to get it prescribed for me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None at the moment.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes and it's useless


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

In December i had just stopped taking abilify which I was on from about September, before that I was taking risperidone. 

Now I'm on zopiclone for sleeping and the occasional 5mg benzo for anxiety. Would like to wean myself off altogether but if things got worse I would look into steady medication again and combine it with decent therapy. 

In the past I've taken propranolol, Wellbutrin and flouxetine. Though personally didn't find them helpful.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> No, I don't like the idea of being dependent on any sort of medication for the rest of my life.


I feel like this too sometimes. Tend to keep things as short term as possible.. Reason being, what happens when your body becomes tolerant/dependent on the medication?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*All the rest of my life since 2006*

NOT head things.

Blood things. immune system. Without penicillin twice a day, I'd be dead.

Leukaemia

Iron deposits caused me brain bleeding to put me in a state doctors see as epilepsy - misdiagnosed. I had my spleen ripped out to stop it happening.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, also side effects. Oh and double post/quote combo


Haha, dammit.. You caught me out! Yeah, if you read up about some of the things that go in to certain meds, it's a bit worrying for sure.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

No, nothing I have ever taken has helped me any more than I have helped myself. They all had worse side effects than positives.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope, haven't tried a thing~


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I used to, but i quit :/ Going to start on medication again though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No...I'm fine..really :eyes


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been on Sertraline since 2013 I believe. I'm not sure how common it is but it is taken for MDD, OCD and SAD. I was suicidal and insanely sad when I started and it has helped me somewhat. Although I still have my issues, I feel a hell of a lot better.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Taking meds for depression and they helped a lot at first but now I guess I have gotten kinda used to them and they don't work as well. *shrug*


----------

